# littlelisa tells the world about dp/dr



## LISA NICHOLS (Sep 3, 2005)

hi everyone ...

after putting a strange auction up in ebay and letting people know i suffer from dpdr , its gone crazy !!!!
I HAVE :::: featured in my local paper for two weeks running and ive also had 5 letters from various papers / journalists asing me to speak to them so they can also run storys ...
im amazed by the interest and im really pleased people are interested in DP/DR ... 
so im going to be in the papers ( the sun , mirror ???) and maybe some womens mags telling the world about dp and dr and my experiance with it ...

it started off with me putting a silly auction up in ebay which has now resulted in a more serious side , this has giving me an amazing opputunity to speak out about my experiance with dp/dr and to get awareness about it










so people you may well see me featured in one of your mags or even in the mirror

they are really interested to know more about dp/dr ... not about my ebay auction lol... which is fantastic !!! i put it on ebay to get noticed and that it certainly has !!!!

was wondering wether i was allowed to mention this fantastic site or not ????? so please rev let me know xxx


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

You can mention any links you wish.

Congrats on the article and good job promoting DP/DR


----------



## nu-power (Sep 27, 2006)

wow thats great. we should thank you for letting ppl know about dp/dr. its

obvious that they have no idea ... funny they say its a RARE anxiety

disorder :lol: plz keep us updated with anything new

love


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Excellent! Wowzer!


----------



## Luka (Aug 30, 2005)

You're brave!


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Well done!

I heard that it was the 3rd most common mental condition.


----------



## Jack30 (Apr 27, 2006)

This is the loopiest thing I have ever seen in my life.


----------



## Jack30 (Apr 27, 2006)

Lisa...I really worry about you.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

That's so cool lisa! 

I want to read the whole article though! can you post scans of any articles that come out?


----------



## Luka (Aug 30, 2005)

> I heard that it was the 3rd most common mental condition.


They say in the article that it is a rare condition, but I don't agree. I think it's more common than people think. DP/DR is related to alot of disorders like depression, schizofrenia, other dissociative disorders, PTSS, anxiety/panic disorders etc. And DP/DR can also be induced by drugs.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

When they say rare I guess they mean that primary DPD is more rare but the symptom is very common! 
At least that's what my psych textbook says 

Although I'd more take issue with their calling it an anxiety disorder since it's not classified that way.. bad research on their part. 
Although maybe new research will change that? we'll see.


----------



## Luka (Aug 30, 2005)

That might be the case, Layla. And you're right about DP being not classified as an anxietydisorder, although many people suffer from both and one often leads to another.


----------



## LISA NICHOLS (Sep 3, 2005)

hello

yeah, to be honest the interview was not concentrating on the dp/dr at that time as like i said i put myself on ebay and mentioned it 
since mentioning it its gone crazy ,, ive had offers through my door to sign contracts n allsorts !! -- madness

now im concentrating soley on the dp/dr and this will enable me to tell my story , my life in my words ..

i can understand what you mean when you say dp/dr is not rare but alot of people have NEVER heard of dp/dr its only recently its become alot more known as there are places like dpselfhelp and many others where we all meet and what used to be rare is now classed as " another mental illness" i do believe its still rare though...

if it want for the internet id still be left in the surreal crazy world i was in .. now i can understand whats going on it has helped me immensley..

this is what i plan to do ... let the world know about dp/dr

i understand i will have ALOT of negative feedback but i wont let that put me off , i believe im doing the right thing and i also feel its something i have to do ..

when my next story gets published i will make it priority in posting it up on here !!!


----------



## LISA NICHOLS (Sep 3, 2005)

Jack30 said:


> Lisa...I really worry about you.


why do you worry about me ?


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Thank you so much Lisa for spreading the word.


----------



## LISA NICHOLS (Sep 3, 2005)

NO THANK YOU !!!

I really appreciate all this good feedback !!!


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Nicely done - that must have taken a lot of courage!


----------



## Jack30 (Apr 27, 2006)

Lisa,

I worry about you because you are concentrating your energy on perpetuating your state of mind - staying behind the computer screen. Perhaps I misread the snippets of that newspaper article, but the tone of the story points to you swirling in agoraphobia.

Your auction is a neat idea. Your intentions to spread the word about DP/DR are admirable. But what are these things doing for you and your mental health?

I ask that question sincerely, because I don't know how you're feeling or whether you're improving.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Jack30 said:


> Lisa,
> 
> I worry about you because you are concentrating your energy on perpetuating your state of mind - staying behind the computer screen. Perhaps I misread the snippets of that newspaper article, but the tone of the story points to you swirling in agoraphobia.
> 
> ...


If we don't get the word out -- who will? Numerous people on this site do everything to get the word out. I have done a number of similar things, though Lisa's takes the cake  The "UNREAL" book was written by a DPer and a doctor at Mt. Sinai.

A well known scriptwriter in Hollywood made a film about HIS DP. It is not dwelling on it, it is finding one has an illness of some sort, that does not respond to treatment. Many mental health professionals don't seem to even know what it is.

Talking about my DP, I feel I'm helping others, finding I'm far from alone, far from having a chronic condition alone. I didn't have this ability until I got on the computer in 1999. I was 42 or so, and had been "living alone" all those years. Being an advocate has given me strength and a purpose. It hasn't made MY DP worse, it has helped, just "coming out of the closet."

The individuals who started this site 10 years ago, did tons of research, helped the IoP get their act together and start researching in earnest. The creator of the site at the time wanted to educate, and find a cure for himself and others. He and many of the original members have gone on with their lives, but Rev was cool enough to take over.

This is equal to education about breast cancer, colon cancer, diabetes, etc. Things "people don't talk about." Even erectile dysfunction which used to be taboo.

This isn't dwelling. This is empowerment. This is advocacy, this is education. As long as one doesn't see a worsening from being on a site like this or doing this type of work, it is invaluable.

Go LISA!

Many, many people who have gotten research going in MANY areas of medicine are the sufferers themselves. One example is Brooke Shields and her experience with post-partum depression. Her speaking up about her own experience has helped thousands of women if not more.

Best,
D


----------



## jonnyfiasco (Apr 20, 2007)

Dreamer said:


> Jack30 said:
> 
> 
> > Lisa,
> ...


Jack30, Im not a stalker ass monkey or anything, I just seem to reply to your comments as I find them quite agreeable.

Dreamer however, I am inclined to disagree with a lot of your comments. Why do people feel need to get the word out about DP? Surely getting the word out about how to take care of yourself and live healthily would be much more beneficial?

Rather than focus on a symptom, which DP is, focus on things we can do to prevent it i.e. live healthily.

Any focus on something negative (which again, DP is) is ultimately negative.


----------



## Jack30 (Apr 27, 2006)

HA! @ 'stalker ass monkey'

I don't really disagree with Dreamer. Advocacy is a good thing, when it is approached conscientiously. Zealots, on the other hand, undermine advocacy. (Not saying there are zealots among us.)

But Dreamer focused only on "getting the word out." I am more interested in how Lisa is doing...Are her efforts helping her? I ask because Lisa's situation seems like a huge contrast: Staying in front of the computer, suffering, while getting *away* from the computer (and the home) is where progress can be made.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

.


----------



## Jack30 (Apr 27, 2006)

The newspaper article, as an aside, performed a gross disservice. The article *says* Lisa's condition is depersonalization, but it *describes* extreme agoraphobia.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

true :shock: but I assumed that there was something we missed since we didn't see the whole article.


----------



## Jack30 (Apr 27, 2006)

Layla...I agree with you completely. I cannot relate at all to the sense of guilt and personal deficiency that you describe, but learning about anxiety, panic, and DP/DR was my first step toward feeling better - even if I still felt terrible.

Before I was educated, I thought I was painfully slipping off the deep end.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

jonnyfiasco said:


> Why do people feel need to get the word out about DP? Surely getting the word out about how to take care of yourself and live healthily would be much more beneficial?


There are too many people who don't understand what they're experiencing, and without the ability to put a name to it, they're often left questioning their own sanity. Too many doctors, even psychiatrists and psychologists, don't know what these people are talking about. Then there are those who are too afraid of being labeled psychotic to ever think of speaking to a doctor.

Last year I submitted a project on DPD in a psychology class, and the TA (a Ph.D clinical psychology student) and never even heard of depersonalization disorder!

Not only should we take care of ourselves, but we need try to help out anyone we we can.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Jack30 said:


> The newspaper article, as an aside, performed a gross disservice. The article *says* Lisa's condition is depersonalization, but it *describes* extreme agoraphobia.


If you read any mass media article about DP -- see the "Elle" article discussion at the top of the page, it is EXTREMELY difficult to even get a mass market magazine INTERETED. And true, they do not understand.

They approach the topic in a way they feel the public will connect with. This is NOT easy.

Again, what Lisa did was very important. I don't see it harmful to her. I could be wrong, but I see it as speaking out.

Being interviewed by a journalist does NOT guarantee they will be able to put the article WE might want to see. A sensitive journalist can try and still be stymied by the editorial staff.

It is frustrating, but you move one step at a time. One contribution at a time until the word gets out.


----------



## jonnyfiasco (Apr 20, 2007)

Absentis said:


> jonnyfiasco said:
> 
> 
> > Why do people feel need to get the word out about DP? Surely getting the word out about how to take care of yourself and live healthily would be much more beneficial?
> ...


All very true words, but thats where myself and a lot of people on here differ. Whats is DPD? A collection of symptoms?

Im into the theory that if we educated our kids on emotional/mental/physical/spiritual wellness and preventing disease, a lot of these kinds of situations would disappear and even if they did occur, people would know what to do about it. Before I used to take my health for granted and abuse it. Now after my health issues I am a lot more pro-active in taking care of myself and preventing issues before they occur.

Wellness and prevention of disease are some of the kinds of skills kids should be learning at school rather than pointless things like algebra which 99% of people will not have used since they left. Real life skills. Not just memory recall skills.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Well done


----------



## LISA NICHOLS (Sep 3, 2005)

Hello all

thank you for all your comments goOd or bad i appreciate them all... 
i can understand some of you thinking im living in the cyber world to much in some ways that is true i do alot of communicating via this computer ( i have different letters imprinted on each finger :lol: --- not really xx) ..

im nOT that bad !!!

but i dont spend all my life on the net i actually find sittting on a computer for long periods of time do actually bring on the dp/dr ..

but i want to also stress that it has helped me a great deal as before when i didnt have a computer , i didnt know what to do with myself and my anxiety levels were through the roof ..
i dont talk to my family often and i was single and no friends so i was litrally a hermit ... now ive met my fiance through the internet and he has given me that strength ive needed for so long !!!

as for the agrophobia part what it said in the article was my dp/dr attacks get so bad it has made me agrophobic which is true !! i couldnt leave my bedroom my parents had to come and live with me to help me with my son as i was that bad... i couldnt even sit in the same room as anyone .. my face was full of fear 24/7 it was horrific !! 

now im still anxious when it comes to going out but im finding out i can do it if i try !!! it seems since getting with my fiance ive done things ive thought id never do !!!

we went camping at silverstone !!! now thats something id NEVER would of dreamed of doing but ive done it ...
this xmas we are suppose to be going to australia !! now that is a BIG HUGE STEP for me but as long as i have dan and my son with me i feel i can acheive anything -- withing reason lol

i aslo want to stress that i understand people saying ooooooooooo we dont wanna hear about depressing stuff it will drag us down etc etc and bring on attacks BUT i want to also say im planning to write a book ... about my journey from birth to now and believe me it is not full of sad , depressing things ... if anything i believe it to be a positive thing i want the world to see how ive coped and to prove to the majority who do have dp/dr ... HEY LOOK AT ME !!! ITS NOT THAT BAD AFTER ALL !!!!


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

jonnyfiasco said:


> Whats is DPD? A collection of symptoms?


I'm not sure exactly what you're asking, but DPD is the acronym I use for 'depersonalization disorder'... that's what I was talking about.

But not to get this thread too off track. Well done Lisa!


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2007)

Lol.. a total winner Lisa... "You go girl"! :lol:

Using eBay to get your voice heard... "very clever"... lol

Darren.


----------



## Life Sentence? (Jul 20, 2007)

Dreamer Wrote:

The individuals who started this site 10 years ago, did tons of research, helped the IoP get their act together and start researching in earnest. The creator of the site at the time wanted to educate, and find a cure for himself and others. He and many of the original members have gone on with their lives, but Rev was cool enough to take over.

10 Years ago!!! Does this site have any connection to "Andy's Page", aka "Depersonalization Discussion Board"?

I remember the screen name "Dreamer" from back on those boards...

I tried reaching Andy a couple months ago, but his E-mail bounced back...


----------



## Life Sentence? (Jul 20, 2007)

Very Well Done Lisa! Bravo!

And what a clever way to get noticed! This is terrific! The more awareness we create, the more people there will be trying to find a cure!

It is sad that this is still _considered _a rare condition, but very true. The vast majority of the public have never even heard of the term Depersonalization, unfortunately this includes much of the medical community as well.

If it ever becomes a household word such as Depression, we will all be in much better shape!

If I want to donate money to Cancer Research, Abused Amimals, or The Rain Forest, I don't have to look far....but who is taking donations for DPD research? I can donate to keeping the New Jersey Shore clean everytime I renew may car registration, but who is taking the checks to help people with DPD? Nobody, really...because most people don't have a clue!

I found it very sad that the leading researcher on DPD in the US, Dr. Simeon, was woking out of an office the size of a moderate walk in closet! At least as of three years ago...

What you are doing Lisa, is great for all of us! Thanks. Keep up the good work and please post any future articles.

Dan


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2007)

> 10 Years ago!!! Does this site have any connection to "Andy's Page", aka "Depersonalization Discussion Board"?
> 
> I remember the screen name "Dreamer" from back on those boards...


Yes indeed... here are the archives of Andy's Depersonalization Website
: http://www.dpselfhelp.com/index.php?categoryid=21

If you were a member back then, you might be able to find yourself in those archives... heh.

Don't quote me on this but I do believe the dreamer you saw back then is the dreamer on this board now... of course only she can confirm that =).


----------



## Life Sentence? (Jul 20, 2007)

Cool. Thanks for the reply.

I actually have most of the old posts printed, sorted, and filed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

Well that's normal =P ... lol.


----------



## Life Sentence? (Jul 20, 2007)

Hey, it was a much smaller and slower paced community back then! Now all you Depers showed up on the net! Party Crashers! :lol:


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

.


----------



## Life Sentence? (Jul 20, 2007)

Don't actually have money to donate, I just wish this disorder had more user friendly ways to contribute for people who do. Or those with money, even knew about us... :x

I have however donated my time as a lab rat on a few occations. :wink:


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

:lol: no worries. I was just saying that there was someplace.
I wish there were some rich famous person to take up the DP 'cause' too. 
That would be lovely.


----------

